# NCAA Relatives List



## josegr (Jun 12, 2003)

I would like to compile a big list of NCAA players with NBA or former NBA relatives.

I mean players like Salim Stoudamire (Damon Stoudamire; cousin), Dan Grunfeld (Ernie Grunfeld; father), Sean May (Scott May; father), Austin Ainge (Danny Ainge; father), John Lucas, Patrick Ewing Jr...

I'm sure you could help me to make a huge list :yes:


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Jarret Jack is Chris Duhon's cousin.

Lon Krueger's son Bryson plays for Arizona State.

Shavlik Randolph's grandfather Ronnie Shavlik played briefly for the Knicks.

Another obvious one is Bill Walton's son at San Diego State.

Baker Dunleavy at Villanova is Mike Dunleavy Jr.'s brother (and obviously Mike Dunleavy Sr.'s son)

Spencer Laurie's (Missouri) uncle owns the Nuggets.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Cliff Hammonds (Clemson) is the son of former NBA player Tom Hammonds.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

TJ Parker (Northwestern) is the brother of Tony Parker (San Antonio Spurs).


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Kobe Bryant's cousin..*

John Cox (San Francisco) is the cousin of Kobe Bryant (Los Angeles Lakers)


----------



## HoopStar (Jan 2, 2004)

Deng Gai (Fairfield) is Luol Deng's cousin.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Maryland guard DJ Strawberry is Darryl Strawberry's son....

The Dieners Drake and Travis.....

Oregon States David Lucas is former Blazer Maurice Lucas' son....

Oregon guard Bryce Taylor is son of former NBAer Brien Taylor

UCLA benchwarmer Josiah Johnson is son of Marques Johnson

Jordan and Omar Wilkes are Jamaal Wilkes sons

Matt Brase of Arizona is Lute Olsons grandson

Michael Lee of Kansas is cousins of Keith Closs and Eugene Robinson former NFL safety....

UNLV freshman Curtis Terry is brother of Jason Terry.

Lyndale Burleson is brother of NFL wide reciever Nate Burleson

UCLA's Josh Shipp is brother of Joe Shipp


----------



## Critic (Jun 19, 2003)

I know someone said Jarrett Jack is related to Duhon....but isnt he cousins with Marbury as well...????


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> I know someone said Jarrett Jack is related to Duhon....but isnt he cousins with Marbury as well...????


Nope...


----------



## max powers (Aug 3, 2004)

> I know someone said Jarrett Jack is related to Duhon....but isnt he cousins with Marbury as well...????


Telfair and Marbury are cousins.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Maryland guard DJ Strawberry is Darryl Strawberry's son....
> 
> The Dieners Drake and Travis.....
> 
> ...


Ummm...I believe the question was what college players are related to NBA people...but interesting, nonetheless.


----------



## josegr (Jun 12, 2003)

More names:

Anthony Roberson (Florida) -cousin- Terrance Roberson (former Hornet)
Tre Simmons (Washington) -cousin- Donny Marshall (New Jersey)
Micheal Morris (Colorado State) -son- Chris Morris (Utah)
Josh Kroenke (Missouri) -son- Stan Kroenke (Nuggets owner)
Pat Carroll (St. Joseph's) -brother- Matt Carroll (Portland)
Rodney Carney (memphis) -half brother- Ron Slay (almost NBA) 

And that is the complete list for the moment (30 players):

:::::::::::::::: is the son of ::::::::::::::::::
Austin Ainge ---------------- Danny Ainge 
Patrick Ewing --------------- Patrick Ewing Jr.
Dan Grunfeld --------------- Ernie Grunfeld
Cliff Hammonds ------------- Tom Hammonds
Josiah Johnson ------------- Marques Johnson
Josh Kroenke --------------- Stan Kroenke 
David Lucas ---------------- Maurice Lucas
John Lucas III -------------- John Lucas
Sean May ------------------ Scott May
Micheal Morris -------------- Chris Morris 
DJ Strawberry -------------- Darryl Strawberry
Bryce Taylor --------------- Brien Taylor
Chris Walton ---------------- Bill Walton
Jordan Wilkes -------------- Jamaal Wilkes
Omar Wilkes --------------- Jamaal Wilkes

:::::::::::::: is the cousin of ::::::::::::::::
John Cox ------------------- Kobe Bryant
Deng Gai ------------------- Luol Deng
Jarret Jack ----------------- Chris Duhon
Michael Lee ----------------- Keith Closs
Anthony Roberson ---------- Terrance Roberson 
Tre Simmons --------------- Donny Marshall 
Salim Stoudamire ----------- Damon Stoudamire

::::::::::::: is the brother of :::::::::::::
Curtis Terry ---------------- Jason Terry
Josh Shipp ----------------- Joe Shipp 
TJ Parker ------------------- Tony Parker
Baker Dunleavy ------------- Mike Dunelavy Jr
Pat Carroll ------------------ Matt Carroll 
Rodney Carney ------------- Ron Slay 

::::::::::::: is the great son of :::::::::::::
Shavlik Randolph ------------ Ronnie Shavlik

::::::::::::::: is the nephew of ::::::::::::::::
Spencer Laurie -------------- Stan Kroenke


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Dominique, Gerald, and Damien Wilkins. (Damien was in college a year ago)


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

One more.. If you wanna count.. 

Ryan Saunders (Minnesota) is the son of Flilp Saunders (Ex-Minnesota T'Wolves Coach)


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Richard Barry

Sons
Richard "Scooter" Barry Jr Kansas
Drew Barry (I think Georgia Tech)
Brent Barry ( I think Oregon State)
Jon Barry, (not sure where)
\


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

josegr said:


> More names:
> 
> Anthony Roberson (Florida) -cousin- Terrance Roberson (former Hornet)
> Tre Simmons (Washington) -cousin- Donny Marshall (New Jersey)
> ...



I guess I didn't realize Darryl Strawberry played in the NBA.


----------



## wightnoiser (Oct 29, 2003)

Chris Ellis (PF Wake Forest) son of 3pt shooting god Dale Ellis.


----------



## Critic (Jun 19, 2003)

max powers said:


> Telfair and Marbury are cousins.


OHHH ok! Sorry!


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Oregon State's Michael Johnson is son of former NBAer Steve Johnson....


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Muhammed Abdur-Rahim of University of Detroit brother of Shareef....

Rodney Billups of University of Denver is Chauncey Billups brother.....

Derek Raivio's dad Rick was a forward for the Lakers in the early 80's


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*theres a Green on Detroit right now that is brothers of former Detroit Star Willie Green, now with the Philadelphia 76ers...*


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

University of San Francisco Guard John Cox is the cousin of Kobe Bryant...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> University of San Francisco Guard John Cox is the cousin of Kobe Bryant...


Kinda hard to know when it's already been said :laugh:


----------

